
A Plea for Lean Software - lvguowei
https://www.lvguowei.me/post/a-plea-for-lean-software/
======
dasmoth
Well worth reading, but perhaps better to link to the paper:
[https://cr.yp.to/bib/1995/wirth.pdf](https://cr.yp.to/bib/1995/wirth.pdf)

